# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  20 gallon aquascape

## Bracehero

Hi guys, I am thinking of setting up an aquascape that looks like Lonely Willow from AquaticStory. It requires something that looks like a bonsai tree. I posted the image, hopefully you guys can see it. Any ideas for the plants I can use? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shrimplicity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg

----------


## Liannnnnnnnnn

Xmas moss and mini fissidens make nice trees. The key is the attaching of moss on the wood in a natural looking way.

----------


## AQMS

Good tutorial  :Well done:

----------


## Stanley Ng

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaCW9UIMNwg


May i ask, the plant that glue on will survive?

----------


## Stanley Ng

> May i ask, the plant that glue on will survive?


20160904_113932.jpg

It grows!

----------


## gabdat

> May i ask, the plant that glue on will survive?


with enough light and CO2, they will not only survive but flourish.

----------

